

Idea Generation, Potential, and Growth - patharius
http://www.devtich.com/idea-generation-potential-growth/

======
infekteddotit
I think brainstorming works a lot better without a leader, it can become
chaotic at first, but at some point everyone will settle and ideas will start
being exchanged; i believe a leader might inadvertently guide the conversation

